# Searching For Wings



## mandoman (Mar 1, 2009)

Guys, I found a beautiful model of a Grumman F4F Wildcat, but the dang thing is missing the wings. Nothing else, just the wings. That is really strange. Does anyone have a set of AMT Grumman F4F wings they would consider selling? OR, does anyone know of a website, or place at which I might find such a thing? This kit is old enough that I doubt that AMT even has any. This is a longshot, but I thought I would try. Thanks.


----------



## Blue Yonder (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm sorry, I don't know where you could find any, that is extremely strange. I would like to see pictures of this though.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Dec 8, 2009)

I'd like to see pictures of that to


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 9, 2009)

Hate to say it guys, but mandoman posted that back in March...

He may have given up on it by now


----------



## mandoman (May 6, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> Hate to say it guys, but mandoman posted that back in March...
> 
> He may have given up on it by now



Actually, I just have been busy, and not paying attention. I don't have any pics yet, but I'll take a couple and put them up.


----------



## mandoman (May 6, 2010)

Blue Yonder said:


> I'm sorry, I don't know where you could find any, that is extremely strange. I would like to see pictures of this though.



Ok, here is a picture of what I had finished when I discovered the lack of wings (I know, I should have checked all the parts before I started). I did find another AMT kit that has the wings, so the two will be as one.


----------

